# middle partings



## tonimitchelx (Sep 2, 2011)

ive got a side fringe but everyones getting a middle parting now:Li think they suit some people but not me. im happy with my side one x


----------



## magosienne (Sep 5, 2011)

My middle part is what suits me best, i can do side parts but i don't like them. It's really about what looks good on you and what you prefer.


----------



## Becca Cosmetics (Sep 9, 2011)

I really can't pull it off at all.  Some people can, though.  I suppose it depends on too many variables to count!


----------



## tonimitchelx (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks!x


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Oct 5, 2011)

I used to only do middle parts but now looking back i looked silly imo!  lol  I only do side now


----------



## bowbandit (Oct 5, 2011)

To be honest with yu, middle parts remind me of buttcracks. I just can't take people seriously with them. I can't.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 5, 2011)

LMAO!!  Well, I work both a middle and side part.

When I put my hair in bun, I part the middle to give it that older fashioned look - when I wear my hair straight, I part it on the side.


----------



## bowbandit (Oct 5, 2011)

@Dream: thats reasonable. I can deal with a vintage bun. But I hate middle parts with your hair down


----------



## tonimitchelx (Oct 14, 2011)

haha laughed at that:Lx


----------



## katana (Oct 14, 2011)

Go with whatever suits you and you feel best with. Don't follow the trends, especially if you feel a side part suits you better.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a side part but I do like middle parts from time to time, I used to rock it when I was a kid! LOL But I think it looks cute with the sides pulled back, sort of boho looking!


----------



## Beauty411 (Nov 9, 2011)

Check out how good Gwyneth Paltrow looks with her middle part *mod edit- link removed*!!! I think she looks so fab and she inspires me to change mine up!!!!





*mod edit - Please embed your photos using the picture button beside the filmstrip*


----------



## tonimitchelx (Nov 9, 2011)

shes stunning with her middle parting!x


----------



## jazzmullen (Nov 24, 2011)

I hardly do middle looks very boring. Usually switch between sides!


----------



## sharonwills (Nov 28, 2011)

I hardly do middle parts.. Don't like them any more..


----------



## addiemartin (Dec 1, 2011)

I think middle partings are boring personally, also i think it makes your hair look a bit flat. Stick with the side parting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Dec 18, 2011)

Depends on your face shape and the hair style.   Someone with a heart shaped face would suit a middle part.   Go with what looks good and not what is the current trend.  I try not to have a straight part on any side.  I zigzag or the back part of my hair is parted middle and front is side  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chic_chica (Dec 18, 2011)

I think middle parts look weird on me...so I do a side part all the time.


----------



## khoobsurati (Jan 2, 2012)

Try middle partings for a week and let see what you friends think about your new look because i personally feel that middle partings look stunning on people with long hair and as i can see that you have short hair...... stick to your side one x


----------



## Pancua (Jan 2, 2012)

My hair wants to part down the middle automatically but unfortunately I am thinning on top and this makes it stand out so I part to the side or comb back depending on what look I am going for. Personally, I think you should go with what makes you feel best, not just what is in trend. Those do not always cater to everyone, just highlight certain features for awhile and then moves on.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 2, 2012)

I love both! I have sideswept bangs but sometimes they're so damn annoying too.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Jan 2, 2012)

I love both side and middle partings and I alternate depending how I feel! If I'm in a hurry, I'll do a side part because my hair has been trained better to do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

